

In 2004, Gates promised spam will be a thing of the past in two years' time - reazalun
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/3426367.stm

======
akd
No, he suggested a system which if implemented would eliminate spam in 2
years' time. Nobody implemented that system, so we still have spam. I'm not
going to summarize the system here, you can Google that.

